
Did Twitter Ban Trump? (no, he's back) - coloneltcb
https://twitter.com/readldonaldtrump
======
danjoc
Your link has an extra d. The real link is

[https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump](https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump)

...

oh shit

Archive link for posterity,

[http://archive.is/tdyiQ](http://archive.is/tdyiQ)

Twitter banned the POTUS

------
coloneltcb
typo in the URL, but the correct URL also 404s
[https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump](https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump)

~~~
jayess
It works for me. I see his twitter.

~~~
coloneltcb
it just came back...

~~~
coloneltcb
[https://twitter.com/pierce/status/926222729660862464](https://twitter.com/pierce/status/926222729660862464)

------
runesoerensen
Discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15615583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15615583)

